# Al-Zawahiri at it again



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 5, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The voice of Dr. Ayman al-Zawahiri, al-Qaeda’s number two, is featured in a 5:32 minute video produced by as-Sahab, the group’s multimedia arm, which features a still shot of Zawahiri from a previous release. Titled: “Set Out and Support Your Brothers in Somalia,” Zawahiri calls upon Muslims everywhere, specifically those Yemen, the Arab Peninsula, Egypt, North Africa, and Sudan, to participate in the jihad and provide Somali Muslims with men, experience, money, and advice to defeat the Ethiopian forces, who he refers to as the “slaves of America”. Addressing the Somali Muslims directly, the al-Qaeda leader refers to the U.S. military’s campaign in Somalia between 1992 and 1994, reminding that they have been defeated before, and due to the strikes of the Mujahideen in Afghanistan and Iraq, the American army is relatively weaker. Zawahiri then advices: “You have to use ambushes and mines, and raids and suicidal attacks until you rend and eat your prey as the lion does with his prey”. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zawahiri also directly calls upon the youth of the Egyptian Islamic Group [al-Gama’a al-Islamiyya], indicating to them that they must, too, participate in the jihad. He states that these members joined the group to obey Allah, and if they are prevented from that duty, “they must crush the sarcophagus where they were embalmed alive”. Further, Zawahiri continues claims of a Mujahideen victory over the United States in Afghanistan and Iraq, and urges patience and steadiness as they will be defeated in Somalia, also. [/FONT]


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 5, 2007)

They are not to bright sometimes


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2007)

"Somalia" is their new rallying cry? I guess having their ass handed to them elsewhere can do that to a group.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 5, 2007)

Bah you are late Boon I read that at 6:30 am..see the Ethiopian airforce thread...and stop being a slave to America would ya?


----------

